# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Lập trình game 3D bằng Java

## giamcannhanh

Các bạn có ai biết cách để lập trình game 3d không, tài liệu học thì mình có rồi nhưng hok biết cách để chạy trên ngôn ngữ lập trình này, có ai biết thì giúp mình với (vd: trong tái liệu viết là dùng chuột kéo... nhưng mình chẳng mở được cửa sổ nào để thiết kế cả, mặc dù đã cài đặt đủ các gói Java 3D)
:-?

----------


## blogwhey1

Quan trong la ban hoangnam dung cong cu gi de lap trinh neu nhu dung jcreator thi ko co cong cụ để kéo thả đâu, nếu bạn muốn kéo thả được bạn phải dùng các công cụ như eclipse, netsbean, hay jbuilder .. mới có thể kéo thả dc, nhưng lập trình game cho điện thoại di đọng thì mình khuyên bạn nên dùng netbean là tốt nhất.

----------


## seo3m

Uhm, cám ơn bạn nhiều nhé...

----------


## vietkanpy

bạn hoangnam có tài liệu về game 3d cho mình xin nhé.mình cũng mới bắt đầu nghiên cứu về nó.thanks

----------


## thanhtruc02

anh hoàng nam có tài liêu vê lâp trình game 3d ah cho em với nhé em đang tìm mà mãi không có xin anh cho em nhé

----------

